# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یه مشکلی در فهم این دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام دارم

## fargo

سلام دوستان 
منظور این جمله چیه؟کلا
داوطلبان داراي مدرك پي شدانشگاهي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره
پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال 1391 الي 1395 اخذ كرده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و كشوري
برگزار شده است، مي بايست همان فرآيند مشاهده سوابق تحصيلي براي ديپلمه هاي سال هاي 1384 لغايت 1395 رياضي فيزيك، علوم
تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي را طي نمايند، و دانش آموزان پيش دانشگاهي سال تحصيلي جاري كه در خرد اد ماه
1396/4/ سال 1396 فارغ التحصيل مي شوند، لازم است براي اطلاع از نحوه اقدام به اطلاعيه پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون در تاريخ 5
مراجعه نمايند
الان دقیقا یعنی دانش اموزان سال پیش دانشگاهی جاری باید چیکار کنند؟
خیلی ممنون میشم دوستان کمک کنند

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

اونایی که فارغ التحصیل اند الآن باید کد سوابقشونو بگیرن و وارد کنن
اونایی هم که الآن پیشن بعد از امتحاناشون موقع توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه از سامانه دیپ کد کد سوابق پیششون رو بگیرن و وارد سایت سنجش کنن!

----------

